# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Distraction Ideas Thread 2021

## Suzi

We all know that distraction can really help to get you through a moment - be it from thoughts, SH etc 

What things help you to distract? 

I'll start the ball rolling (like the pun?)

Crochet - even just a basic granny square pattern tends to work for me...

----------


## Paula

Cross stitch for me, and reading

----------

Suzi (16-07-21)

----------


## Stella180

You can read when times are tough? I’m impressed.

Sounds bad but sleep it the best distraction. When you’re asleep you can’t say on do or think everything bad.

Fidget toys, diamond 5d picture, music (preferably with headphones). Anything that doesn’t involve a lot of concentration.

----------

Suzi (16-07-21)

----------


## Strugglingmum

- going for a walk
  - swimming
  - sorting/tidying something eg shelf, cupboard,  drawer etc
  - talking to someone 
  - watering my plants
  - colouring in, crochet
  - dry bar comedy on YouTube .

If 1 doesn't work I move on to another until something gets my attention

----------

Suzi (16-07-21)

----------


## Paula

> You can read when times are tough? Im impressed.


I can, except when things are very, very, very bad. Thats often when I realise I need a lot of help.

----------

Suzi (16-07-21)

----------

